# Bushy eyebrows on a kid... to take care of it or no?



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd wax it personally.... better to have the pain all at once but that is me. A uni-brow can be a major source of teasing and a super easy fix. I wouldn't bring it up with a kid that age but if they were sensitive to it and asking for help, I would. Some things we can't change and we just live with whatever grief it gives us. Eyebrows are not a big deal in my book.


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

I voted a part of normal upkeep. When my hubby goes to the barber they do all that stuff-trim any stray hairs, etc. Since he asked I would have no problem with it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Waxing sounds good to me, too. Much less painful than tweezing. I'd bring it up with him and see if he wants to give it a try.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I have the same issue with my oldest. He is a fair skinned red head, but somehow got his father's super dark eyebrows that meet in the middle. He chooses to wax occasionally and has since about 10. It isn't a regular thing at all, just when someone starts to give him a bad time about it or when he has a new girlfriend to impress!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I live on a block where most of the neighbors are Middle Eastern. Some of them have their sons do eyebrow plucking at the mall with some kind of floss like string. There's a little Kiosk in the mall.


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I think thay since your ds has brought it up himself, then you could go ahead and pluck or whatever method you choose.


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

I think you can help him pluck or whatever, but I'd also expose him to the idea that choosing how to look should come from within, not from fears of other peoples opinions. I don't see shaped eyebrows as any different from shaped haircuts, if you are doing it for yourself it's great confidence building, if you are wearing a certain style because you are afraid to do anything else it's disempowering.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I wouldn't mention it myself but if my child asked I would be happy to help. I would not recommend waxing a boy unless you're very skilled and can do it in a masculine style. Eyebrows that look too neat or sculpted can be spotted from a mile away and on men it often looks like they only have half their drag on.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

My ds plucks his own & has since he was about 11. He really didn't like the unibrow action he had going on & one day he came out having shaved it with a razor after his shower.







That didn't work out well so he decided to pluck like me. I've offered to take him to get professional attention but he's not into that. I would never have suggested it myself but I think since he wanted it done it's fine.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

One of my sons was about that age when he asked me to wax his unibrow. We're fair haired so it's not terribly obvious. I think it's cute and was secretly admiring his brow fuzz today. I waxed it and he's never asked me to repeat - he's 12 now. I think it's fine so long as the child initiates.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

It kind of sounds like YOU think it is unattractive. I would be very careful not to let that thought out -- I think it could be pretty hard on a kid to think their mom thinks they need to do something about their eyebrows.

That said, if he initiates it and wants to do something about it, I think it is fine for you to help him. I'd just say, "sure" and not make a big deal about it either way.


----------



## habitat (Jan 17, 2009)

I would, of course, let him do what he wants with his body (probably barring some very permanent body modifications), but I wouldn't make suggestions about what would make it look "better" or insinuate that hair removal is somehow more hygienic or should necessarily be integrated into a wellness routine. My concern would be that it could make him self-conscious. I know that when my mom introduced me to makeup (she was really into showing me how concealer would take away the "bags under my eyes"), it hurt, and I still struggle with it a little bit.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd let him pluck/wax/whatever his eye brows if that is what he wants. I wouldn't suggest it or imply in any way that he should consider changing his eye brows by any degree, but I'd be supportive of his desire to change his own look. Like PP, I see eye brow shaping as no different than hair styles. There are places in the world where having a unibrow is considered a very good thing


----------



## almorr (Nov 13, 2012)

As a child I had thick eyebrows, when I got to 13, the mono- or uni-brow eyebrow's appeared on me. I was under a bit of pressure to get them waxed or plucked, my mother gave me that choice, I decided just to leave them the way nature intended. I have never waxed or plucked them ever. I have had 3 girlfriends (not at the same time) none of them asked me to pluck them, in fact the 3rd girlfriend, the one I married thought I looked quite sexy with my uni-brow thick eyebrows. I would never ask any child who had thick eyebrows to do anything with them, they are there for a purpose, the idea of plucking them out or waxing them makes me shudder, just leave them alone.


----------



## alaskanmomma (May 25, 2011)

I think it really depends on the kids age and if they seem to care... if my daughter wanted to wax her eyebrows I'd probably let her beginning in 7th grade. I wouldn't bring it up to her or anything, if she has a problem with it, she can talk to me...I wouldn't want to bring it up and make her self-concious about them if she wasn't beforehand.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I think if a child brought up feeling uncomfortable with their thick eyebrows then I would talk about their options at any age.

I wouldn't bring it up or actually make them pluck, wax or shave their eyebrows.


----------



## almorr (Nov 13, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat*
> 
> I think if a child brought up feeling uncomfortable with their thick eyebrows then I would talk about their options at any age.
> 
> I wouldn't bring it up or actually make them pluck, wax or shave their eyebrows.


I would be like what my mother told me when I developed my thick eyebrows, "if you wish to pluck them, I will help you but I feel you should just leave them alone", that is what I did, just left them alone, great advice. To be honest I never felt uncomfortable with my thick eyebrows.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almorr*
> 
> I would be like what my mother told me when I developed my thick eyebrows, "if you wish to pluck them, I will help you but I feel you should just leave them alone", that is what I did, just left them alone, great advice. To be honest I never felt uncomfortable with my thick eyebrows.


----------

